
The best way to work while traveling - www.wandertroupe.com - wandertroupe
Traveling and working is possible today and there is someone responding to this need and it’s Wander Troupe: a travel and creative exchange program for artists and creatives co-working on their personal projects and on social issues with local artists and associations.
Find out more at www.wandertroupe.com
======
Neliquat
Is every startup too special to explain what they actually do anymore? No
clickable link, just marketing drivel without anything actionable. Cmon.

~~~
wandertroupe
Not too special to explain. We are building a network of creatives and artists
working and traveling together while solving social challenges through
creative thinking and arts. Working with different associations and local
artists for a month on particular cultural matters.

------
wandertroupe
How does it work?

